# Rabbit litter box grid cleaning?



## awesomebunny (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering how you guys clean your litter box grids/grates (these are used in litter boxes to separate the rabbit from the pee and litter. The grid always is pee stained and stinky. Any suggestions on how to clean it?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 23, 2016)

Vinegar and warm water is what I use, let it soak for a while and then scrub it with a brush  Makes a litter box look good as new.


----------



## awesomebunny (Mar 23, 2016)

How bad does the vinegar smell? Also what vinegar to water ratio do you use? And, where do you dispose the vinegar water( because it is liquid so you can't throw it in the trash, you don't want to drain it down your sink, draining it outside on the grass will kill it, dumping down the toilet may have some ill effects, and dumping it in the bathtub is gross)

What type of vinegar do you use?


----------



## Strax (Mar 23, 2016)

Vinegar has no smell once it dries. All my cleaning water either goes down my toilet or my bathtub. When I'm doing a BIG cleaning (about once a month) I soak everything I can in the bathtub with hot water. 

We just use white vinegar. And use baking soda if you need extra scrubbing power.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 23, 2016)

Vinegar is a natural cleaner. It can be used to clean toilets too. So there would be no ill effect to dump it down the toilet.
(Just use plain white vinegar)

The smell may be strong but it is not harmful at all. (It is what has been used for years as the base for coloring easter eggs.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, the others have answered most of the questions. I use a 50/50 vinegar water solution. Plain white vinegar. We have an area of gravel in the back yard so often I dump it in that, otherwise down the toilet is perfectly fine.

Vinegar does have a strong smell, but once dried the smell doesn't last long at all. Plus is is perfectly safe and harmless to use, which is the best part about it.


----------



## flemishwhite (Mar 25, 2016)

I have three litter boxes in my house for my free ranging house rabbits. I dump their soiled litter boxes oar hay and newspapers in the trash can. I then wash out the litter with water and let it dry. I don't see there's any need to fuss with vinegar.

It's really amusing, that when I remove a soiled litter box and replace it with a new clean litter box, one of the rabbits will immediately run over, jump into the new litter box, and give it a blessing!! They really love clean litter boxes.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 26, 2016)

I use a 50:50 mix of warm water and white vinegar. It works great and it does smell but it's never bothered the bunnies or I and it seems to fade pretty quick. 

I also use F10 (a disinfectant) - it just depends on what I have at what times and how dirty the litter box is


----------



## Azerane (Mar 27, 2016)

flemishwhite said:


> I have three litter boxes in my house for my free ranging house rabbits. I dump their soiled litter boxes oar hay and newspapers in the trash can. I then wash out the litter with water and let it dry. I don't see there's any need to fuss with vinegar.



I have layered trays (a sieve tray and a catch tray). When I clean the trays I spot clean the sieve tray, and dump and rinse with water the catch tray. But once a week or so I'll clean the whole lot and soak with vinegar and scrub. It removes the urine staining (and also makes me feel better about the box being actually cleaned rather than just rinsed).


----------



## awesomebunny (Mar 31, 2016)

Do you have a picture of what your litterboxes look like?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 31, 2016)

awesomebunny said:


> Do you have a picture of what your litterboxes look like?


 
I'll attach a pic of how I set up our litter box. 

As you can see, I put hay directly on top of the wood pellets. I do not use a grate because the hay keeps them from direct contact with soiled litter. 

This works because rabbits won't eat soiled hay and because the hay is refreshed twice ( or more) per day anyway -- so there is always fresh hay available. 

This makes clean up a breeze.


----------



## awesomebunny (Apr 2, 2016)

Thx.


----------

